# New Rhombeus



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

New Rhombeus


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

sweet rhom...

how big?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

thats 2 different rhoms, right?


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

yes . first pic diamond second highback


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet eyes


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

The 2nd one is awesome


----------



## ElKingo (Apr 29, 2005)

Both Rhoms are beautiful!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice set of rhoms you've got there


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

sweet rhoms


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

both fish are nice IMO


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i think they're both nice as well.
wes


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

Both look great!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

damn great rhom,s i like the high back more but the diamond look,s also very cool


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

awesome rhoms


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

sweet...do i see a little bit of purple on that 1st one!!??


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow...that is one good looking rhombeus.

Great pick up


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

both are beautiful fish!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Those are some Sweet ass Rhoms man.
Especially the first one.


----------

